# Lone Wolf barrels



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

I have a glock 19 and was wondering if the Lone Wolf barrel are any good for the range and self defense.:smt102


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Just range, since adding any aftermarket part on your weapon will allow room for malfunctions or questionable reliability.

For defense, stick with stock.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

If you are going to handload and cast lead, you will need the aftermarket for range. If you are going to stick to jacketed ammo, you don't need aftermarket. (9MMs didn't the Kaboom problems and the .40 S&Ws (G22 and G23) were fixed with the Gen III mods.) With the G19 you are doing good with it right out of the box.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

The G19 is a great gun... unless you want to shoot lead like mentioned above, leave it alone .


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Spartan said:


> The G19 is a great gun... unless you want to shoot lead like mentioned above, leave it alone .


+1

I have a Glock 23 and use a drop in Bar Sto 9mm barrel at the range only to save on the cost of ammo shooting the 9mm versus 40 S&W.

Why do you want to use a Lone Wolf barrel?


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

SaltyDog said:


> Why do you want to use a Lone Wolf barrel?


Cheap price.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Glockamania® said:


> Cheap price.


No doubt :smt082- let me rephrase that question

For what purpose do you want to change from a Glock barrel to a Lone Wolf barrel?

Better?:mrgreen:


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

I have a G-27 for which I have a LWD 9mm and a .357 sig conversion barrel. Both have been flawless in performance and I wouldn't hesitate and have used for my carry gun. The .357, however, is for sale because I'm trying to fund something else.


----------

